# How much different does a wild hog and a domestic hog taste?



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ive never eaten wild pig. Lots of people around here hunt them though. Im wondering if anyone knows how different it is eating a wild hog and a raised domestic hog. Can you kill a wild pig and take it to the butcher and get bacon, hams, etc and it will taste the same?


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

In my experience, having eaten feral hog meat and of course LOTS of pork from our own domestic hogs, there is a BIG difference in taste. The feral hog meat we had was so gamey we soaked it in a vinegar water solution for a few hours before cooking and I still found it unpalatable. My neighbors hunt them and eat them, but they bbq and smoke them so maybe that makes a difference.


----------



## dixiecaveman (Apr 1, 2008)

nathan104 said:


> Ive never eaten wild pig. Lots of people around here hunt them though. Im wondering if anyone knows how different it is eating a wild hog and a raised domestic hog. Can you kill a wild pig and take it to the butcher and get bacon, hams, etc and it will taste the same?


I would much rather have the domestic one,but have and will eat a wild one.The wild pigs are a lot tougher and stringier texture and have a gamey taste.Even when you smoke or bbq them it still has the gamey taste so your bacon and ham,ect would not taste the same.If you know someone who hunts them,ask them to let you get some to try.Just because it's different doesn't mean it's not still good,and you just might like it.


----------



## PlowGirl (Nov 16, 2005)

Depends, is the feral pig foraging on woodlot with acorns and hickory, in some farmer's cornfield, or in swamps and river bottoms. Domestic pigs that have been finished on lettuce, of all things, are downright awful. feral hogs that have been stealing grain, are just as corn-fed as their domestic cousins.


----------



## mrpink (Jun 29, 2008)

believe it or nut but I just sat down to eat some sausage I made last Saturday from wild pigs we caught last Friday. to me it is way better then what you get in the store. cost $4.00 and several hours of my time for about 60lbs of sausage. these were young pigs about 100lbs live weight. they had been feeding from some deer feeders we have. I would say away from big boar's they can have an awful taste. I will add most feral pigs around here are descendants from escaped domestic pigs

greg


----------



## Homesteadwi5 (Mar 16, 2008)

It does depend on what they eat.Same as a deer shot out of a cedar swamp compared to one shot in an alfalfa field,but overall pork is pork thats what i have found anyway we killed quite a few wild ones when i lived in southern missouri.


----------

